# A threat to the marriage



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So a year ago my Friend kissed my husband he didnt kiss her then they both pulled away like WTF. So anyways that night when she went to bed cause they were drunk of course she asked her husband do you think that Bob will say is the name of my husband. Is a threat to our marriage? Her husband said no then she said well I do. so What the hell is that what does that mean will someone please help me?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

im afraid what you say is unclear. but i b honest and i say alot of things are a threat to n e marriage.
i dont do friends or best friends. kissing your H , she does have a thing for him. i get rid of her as a friend. 
but then i dont trust ppl for what i have learnt in my life.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Best friends shouldnt be kissing your husband , and your husband should not be kissing your best friend ! you need to talk to her and your husband and ask them whats going on


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I know it I think that because her husband had a affair on her she is always trying to get back. So Ya she kissed him and then asked if my husband was a threat to there marriage? So ya she is stupid and as far as I am consurned she is out of my life.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

To be fair your husband didn't kiss her back is a statement to him.

I would be concerned about her, if she doesn't understand boundries than she needs to go.

draconis


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya so here is the thing he did kiss back and then was like wtf. It hurts pretty bad but the thing that hurts the most is because she was my BF she knew where me and him were in our marriage. We were on the verge of a divorce we got married young and grew together then grew appart. So I felt betrayed. but that wasnt the end of it. My husband isnt a communicator never has been we didnt talk and he didnt know how his whole family is like that. so he decided another drunken night to use her. Because she kissed him the first time he was going to do it again to see how he would feel about our marriage, If he could do it and feel nothing or something then he knew it was time for us to part or stay together. So they did and he felt nothing. THANK GOD! called her three days later and told her he was sorry that was wrong and it will never happen again that he loves me and our family and it wasnt that he had feelings for her. It was him figuring out our marriage. And she tried to kiss him again a few months later and her told her NO! I mean if he had feelings for her wouldnt he have said yes? They already did twice why not again?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't fully understand by your original post. She is willing to poison your marriage for her own gain, I would get her out of your life.

draconis


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I know it she is out of my life if she really was a friend she would have told him that she cares about me and that she knows he is lost and him thinking he should kiss her again is not the right way to do it. If he thought that was the way and nothing else was working. She should have told him other ways of figuring out and saving us.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yes i agree you do need to keep her out off your life , good friends are hard to come by and a good friend wouldnt of treated you this way . keep her at a distance and concentrate on cumunicating with your husband .


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya its really hard cause we are all close to other friends and connected so I dont know how to do this I really want to smack her face you know but I cant.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

no you really cant violence doesnt solove anything and will only make the matter worse, i understand that your feeling betrayed by the people you love and respected it takes a whole lot of faith love and communication to get your marriage back on track, this wont happern overnight it takes time good luck


----------

